# Lovin' Bunny Blog!!



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I thought I might as well start my bunny's blog, so here it goes....
Baizel is a netherland dwarf. He is 6 month old as of Feb. 10th, 2011 which is the day I bought him and was told he was 6 months so I decided since I dont know the "official" day he was born on, I would use that day to calculate his birthday which would make his birthday Aug. 10th 
He is also neutered which I am happy about!
I dont know much about him yet besides the fact that he is very friendly and very curious! He loves to run around the living room which is really fun to sit and watch.

Thats about all I have for now, I will update frequently about my little guy and as as soon as I have a name picked out, Ill post it! 
Name idea's would be appreciated!! 

Here are a couple pic's of my baby..



 



Check back soon for updates!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi welcome to RO. 

My goodness Baizel is adorable:inlove:. I look forward to many more pictures and stories of your little guy.

Susan


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 13, 2011)

I know this is Baizel's blog but he is going to be sharing it for a minute because I want to show off our new puppy, Kai! She is a pure bred Australian Shepherd who we will be getting either this friday or saturday (feb. 18th or 19th)!!! Her name means ocean in Hawaiian if anyone was wondering. 
We are so excited and are sooo tired of waiting to bring her home. She will be 8 weeks then and old enough to leave her mommy.


Here is a pic of Kai




I will update more on her when we finally bring her home.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 14, 2011)

It was really nice out today so I let my dog Jack and Baizel outside in the backyard to play..

Sun bathing together  They are good bud's!




Kisses:hearts:




And Jack just looking cute


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are some more I took...




LOL Jacks face 




Will update more later on


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 15, 2011)

Today is just a lazy day for Baizel


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 15, 2011)

A www cute pictures


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cute photos! And congrats on Kai!


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

WHOA!!!!!!!! Kai is drop dead GORGEOUS!!!!! Omg! She's absolutely stunning. Really, I have no words. I am sooooooo jealous of you. :inlove:

Alright, back to the bunny. Baizel is adorable. He seems to have quite the personality. I love how Jack and him get along. They are adorable together. Baizel seems quite laid back as well. Hehehe it will be interesting to keep watching them. Especially when Kai comes around... :biggrin:

Welcome to the RO family to all of you. :biggrin2:


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, So first I wanted to say over the last few day's I just feel like my belly has doubled in size! lol I feel huge and I am STILL growing! I dont get how my skin can stretch anymore! 

Here is a pic I took today (Feb. 17, 11) of my belly, I'm 26 weeks and 3 days




And now secondly,
I really want to breed a pair of netherland dwarfs! I dont want to get tons of bunnies though, Just have a pair, not including Baizel of course.
I am wanting to get a pair from one of the up coming shows. I also plan to make sure they are showable so I can show them  I have been ready about breeding but I still have time to keep learning before I get them and before I breed them. My husband and I are making a outside split cage hutch for them! It's going to be nice! I am going tomorrow or saturday to get the wood I need, also, I may get some of the extra bunny supplies but the hutch wont be done for another 2 weeks. I will post pics of it when it's done!
I'm very excited and plan to ask a lot of breeding question and netherland dwarf color questions too, Im still not sure on colors yet..
If anyone can give advise on breeding netehrlands or there colors, let me know!

Oh, and I should be getting my new puppy Kai tomorrow! I'm SO excited!!!

I'll try and update with pic's as soon as possible! I want to try and get one of Baizel, Jack, and Kai all together but I think thats going to be some what of a challenge lol


----------



## Halucinate (Feb 17, 2011)

i LOVE the bond between your bun and dog. Absoulutly adorable!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 18, 2011)

I think the bond between Baizel and Jack might hvae somthing to do with Jack being SO tiny lol Maybe Baizel thinks hes another bunny!


----------



## Boz (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness your bun is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Boz (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and congrats! do you know if you are having a boy or girl?


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, Im having a girl. Sophia Marie  We are very happy!!!


----------



## Boz (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww Love the name!!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello. I fall in love with your bunny's color.  What a lovely face he has and the darker color on his legs looks like he wears socks, super cute. Oh, congratulations on your baby.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 21, 2011)

So, I got Kai friday and she is wonderful! She behaves well and is doing great on potty training but she does have one issue thats driving me nuts! She cries ALL NIGHT LONG when we go to bed. I keep her in the kitchen but literally, she will whine and cry ALL night! You'd think she has got to stop at some point but no..Does anyone know how to deal with this?

Also, she and Baizel really get along good. I got a pic of Kai and him together, she was sleeping.




And there is something else I want to post about but it will have to wait until I can get pics of it  check back later on today if you wanna know!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great blog!

Your bunny and puppy are very cute.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOVE this pic of Baizel!!!!! Notice my avatar 
HAD TO SHARE


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

Hehehe Baizel is adorable. Awwwwwww look at Kai!!! Gosh I am so in love with her. I know how to fix your problem... Bring her to me! Really, I don't know. I am still trying to convince the man to let me get my puppy. Lol :biggrin:I hope she settles in soon.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 25, 2011)

So here is the hutch I built with some help from my husband



We made it to house the two bunnies we are going to be breeding and of course keeping as pets  Its a double cage hutch, top, back, and sides are covered to keep out from the weather. The sides have a heavy clear plastic over them if you cant tell.
The hutch is 4ft long by a few feet wide and 2ft tall.

I finally got it done yesterday and Im very happy because its pouring down rain today lol go figure.
Im pretty happy about how it turned out. Im still figuring out what to do if there is wind and rain blowing into the front??? DO I put a tarp over it? I dont know. 

What do you guys with hutches do about weather protection?

Let me know what you think!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 27, 2011)

2.27.11
I decided not to keep my bunnies I will be breeding outside so I sold my hutch. I made back pretty much what I spent on it so thats ok.
I went out and bought 2 indoor cages for the bunnies. They arnt as big as I'd like but they will work as the bunnies will have out of cage time a lot during the day.
Here are some pic's of the cages, I have them stacked so they will take up less room




Bottom cage is for the buck




Top cage is for the doe




Baizel is doing fine. I am thinking about changing his name so if anyone has any idea's for cute names, let me know.
I have been bonding with him a lot lately and he is warming up so much! He is such a sweety! He has such an attitude though sometimes lol
I got him out to take some pics earlier and these are all I could get, he was WAYYYY to playful to hold still 








My dogs were hilarious tonight! They were playing tug-a-war for almost a hour straight! My little yorkie was SO mad at my puppy haha It was the funniest thing ever!

Oh, and my gerbil is going to have babies soon. I will try and get some pics of them tomorrow. My two boys are burmese and my girl is black with some white. I am really curious what color the babies will be?

I'll update later on.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the way you have pink & blue containers in the cages. 

I would be a little worried about having the cages on top of each other. I know my bunnies tend to move and jump in the cages and i would be afraid the top one would fall. Yes i know they are small bunnies but I'm a worry wart. This is just my opinion, i'm not saying it is correct.

Susan


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 27, 2011)

The pink and blue containers are litter box/hay box's. Im gunna put hay in them when I get the bunnies and fill the hay racks above them. Baizel has one in his cage and he LOVES it/ Its his hay bed box lol
And the thing with the stacked cages, they are VERRRRY sturdy! May not look like it but the top cage is not going anywhere  Im a worry wart too but really, its safe.
May consider getting a sheet of wood cute the size of the cage and putting it inbetween the two for extra support though


----------



## avarocks (Feb 27, 2011)

I think Baizel is a cute name 

Milo has the same cage as your indoor cages. I don't worry over the size as he gets lots and lots of out of cage time.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, and to update.
I drilled some holes in the top cage's base and zip tied it to the bottom one so its safe now and doesnt move around


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 28, 2011)

7 months today!!! :biggrin2:



 

Belly button is poking out now! lol


----------



## Nela (Mar 1, 2011)

:biggrin:Not long to go!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Mar 2, 2011)

Today was a good day 
I got new gerbils!!!!
Im going to be breeding and now I have my 3 pairs so I'm very excited!
Pics below

Sparkle *pregnant* - Peanut Butter's girlfriend




Peanut Butter - Sparkle's boyfriend




Sprinkles *future breeder* - Mocha's girlfriend




Mocha - Sprinkles boyfriend




Coffee Bean - Meeshi's boyfriend




Meeshi *pregnant* - Coffee Bean's girlfriend




I will make sure to post pic's of the babies when they are born! I'm so excited and cant wait!! 

And for an update on Baizel.
He is doing good. We cuddled on the couch lastnight and watched some tv. Him and Jack were also playing on the floor lastnight, Jack kept dropping his squeeky toy on his back wanting Baizel to play with him. Poor guy doesnt realize Baizel is a bunny! lol
He is turning out to be SUCH a sweet bunny! I cant wait until we have a lot nicer days out so he can go out in the yard to play.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys, been awhile. Ok, so since I'v been away for the last few days. I got a new cage which makes 3 and rearranged the way they were stacked, so now it looks like this:



_(Sorry for the *HORRIBLE* picture. The lighting in my house sucks and my camera on my phone just doesnt work. I'll post a brighter clearer pic tomorrow)_
And if anyone was wondering. I drilled small holed in the bottom base of the cage that is stacked ontop and zip tied it down to the bottom cage so it can fall off or move  

I got two new bunnies. Cupcake and Hershey.

Cupcake



is a black holland lop. She is around 8 months old. She is on the larger side but has a good personality..most of the time. She was bred to one of the breeders bucks last month and is due the 14th of this month. I felt (palpated) her and didnt feel any babies, I dont know if Im doing it wrong or what but I guess we will wait and see if I get any babies. If not, I will breed her to my chocolate buck, Hershey who Im about to tell you about.

Hershey



is a chocolate otter. Hes like a year old I think..I forget. He has the chubbiest face I'v ever seen! lol
He is always interested in what your doing and loves to be pet  He is very sweet. I got him 1 because I LOVE the color chocolate and 2 I needed a buck to breed. 

I will also be getting a broken blue doe here by the end of the month. I will post pics of her as soon as I get her. Her name is Blueberry.

Baizel's name has been changed to Rielan. I had said before my husband didnt like his name before and wanted to change it so, its changed. It will take some getting used to but its ok I guess..I kinda like the name Rielan anyways.

Here is a pic of _Rielan_ outside  He is the cutest little bunny EVER!!




I'm currently looking for a spayed or neutered bunny to bond to him. I have been looking for ones from people needing homes for theres and threw rescues. I would really like to find him a friend  I will keep this subject updated as well.

And an update on the gerbils. No babies yet but my girls are getting bigger! I'll post as soon as they have babies, shouldnt be too long now.


----------



## Yield (Mar 9, 2011)

[align=center]Cute buns =) The name Rielan is cute! How do you pronounce it? And it says you have four bunnies? Who's the fourth? =D


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Mar 9, 2011)

I am getting a broken blue doe, I mentioned that somewhere in there I think.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Mar 9, 2011)

oh and I forgot, its pronounced Ry-Lan...Rielan


----------



## Yield (Mar 9, 2011)

[align=center]Oh, oops! I totally missed that! (It was really late at night when I read that and I was really tired, sorry XD!)

What made you pick that name? It's really cool =) (Rielan I mean)


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a quick note on your hay racks - you may want to consider hanging them outside the cage, or using 2 zipties to make a hay holder. 

A number of buns have received broken legs from those holders - rabbit is startled/binking around in their house, and their leg gets caught in the bars. Especially dangerous for the smaller breeds...

Great blog - enjoyed your pictures very much!
Congratulations on your coming baby as well


----------

